# Burke Information Files



## HMF (Jan 7, 2015)

Some Burke Info Files.


----------



## thenrie (Dec 1, 2015)

The files marked .txt show up as a blank form on my Macbook. Anybody know how to get them to open properly?


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Dec 1, 2015)

Use a utility like  " Microsoft Notepad" or Apple 'textedit'.  Or any Linux text editor.  Also MS Word 2016 for Mac apparently will open .txt files.


----------



## thenrie (Dec 1, 2015)

Apple text editor just gave me the program code. Gibrish to my eyes.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 1, 2015)

I did't get much useful either.   The file* "tapers.txt"*  is a text file but formatting has been lost so it's not particularly useful as it sits but should be easy enough to fix up.    Some of the other txt files appear to be mostly hexidecimal with some header info.  I downloaded the *"Burke #4 Horz Mill Rear Seal Plate.txt"* file and renamed the file changing the extension from *"txt"* to *"rtf"* and now it comes up fine in WordPad on Windows 10.  I haven't had time to look at the others but if the content begins with *"{\rtf1\"  *changing the extension to *"rtf" *will probably work. 

Update:
Yes both of the "seal plate" files can be renamed and viewed in WordPad but the diagrams appear to be truncated.

About "rtf" files:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Text_Format


----------



## thenrie (Dec 1, 2015)

The taper file came up, but I get nothing with the other two, no matter what I do. No big deal.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 2, 2015)

I have updated the 3 files that I think are a problem.   I renamed two "seal plate" files to change the extension to "rtf".  I have hand edited the "tapers" file and converted it to html with table formatting.


----------

